

Get daily Quotes to your inbox - yashness
http://quott.in/
Also checkout hackernews for Quotes
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;daily.quott.in&#x2F;
======
xxxmadraxxx
Yay! –more pointless junk email. Where can I sign up?

~~~
yashness
[http://quott.in/](http://quott.in/) ;)

------
seshakiran
really?

